# new here from MI



## miwildbill (Oct 3, 2007)

hey everyone. came across this site while looking homemade smoker plans. currently i have a small electric that ive used for a few years now but i need something bigger. mostly smoke fish and jerky but im planning on making some venison bacon and sausage this winter. might even try smoking one of the chickens we raise each spring. looks like i should be able to get all the info i need from here.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello again, welcome. Take the 5 day course, it's full of good stuff.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF and glad to have another Michiganer here!  Lots of good people here and tons of information.  Just ask anything and someone (more like 100's) will be along to throw in their ideas and info they have.  A must do for the new smoker, as Flagriller said, sign up for the Free 5 day ecourse.  Lots of good info there.

Again, welcome!


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi miwildbill. Welcome to SMF, glad to have you with us. You'll be smoking more than that by the time we get done with you. Let us know what we can do to help you out.

Keep Smokin


----------



## twistertail (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  What part of MI are you from?


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya' join us!


----------



## miwildbill (Oct 3, 2007)

fowlerville area. i see i forgot to include that in my info.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, happy you found us. You are in the wright place to learn about smokin.


----------



## twistertail (Oct 3, 2007)

Been past Fowlerville a few times but just on the freeway.  Was born in Oscoda and go up there a few times a year for fishing and mushroom hunting.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, as already said questions are welcome and remember we love Q-View


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## miwildbill (Oct 3, 2007)

your probably right. i have 190 pounds of chicken in the freezer right now and a side of beef coming in a few months. not to mention deer season just started so throw another 5 deer in there and i will have everything i need to keep that smoker going.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome miwildbill, I'm new here too.
Looks like a really friendly place with lots of great info.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Sounds as if you have a lot of plans to get you going on smokin'. That's great, I like someone who is willing to get right into it!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome to smf.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ... you have come to the right place friend!


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good to have someone else from MI here


----------



## bull (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome as well to this fine forum.

bull


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard Bill --

You'll find just about everything you need here - if you don't just ask!


----------



## meowey (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey there fellow Michigander! Let's get the hell out of this state..oh...wait...welcome to SMF, and get used to road kill.
<Thank you Gov. Granholm>


----------



## richtee (Oct 4, 2007)

What... you don't collect those empty nuts?



Heh


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 4, 2007)

*DITTO  *I fully agree Richtee


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Bill!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna like it here!...


----------

